# Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?



## Benutzername. (8. Dezember 2012)

Edit..................................


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Ich war kurz davor einfach nur einen lachenden Smile zu schreiben  sorry für den Kommentar, aber was sind bei dir Schwangere Forellen?

Im Forellenpuff würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch keien kulinarischen Wunderforellen erwarten (Massenzucht, mieses Futter, schlechte Wasserqualität, zu hohe Fischdichte, Laichbildung.... ich könnt ewig so weiter schreiben).

Vielleicht hast du Forellen erwischt, die erst frisch besetzt worden sind. Wie hast du die Forellen gelagert, ausgenommen & zubereitet?


----------



## zandernase (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Also ich geh normal nicht an nen FoPu deswegen kann ich Dir da leider nicht helfen... 
aber wenn die Fische wirklich schwanger waren dann warens Haie, die sind meines Wissens nach lebendgebärende...
die meisten sonstigen Fische haben Rogen in sich...
aber schwanger ist was anderes

Gruß ZN

P.S. Aalredl war schneller....


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Nein Taxidermist war schneller


----------



## zandernase (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

oh, der war noch zwischendrinn, hab ich übersehn...


----------



## Benutzername. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Edit..................................


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Was mir beim lesen gleich ins Auge schoss : Was sind bei dir "normale" und was "Lachsforellen" 

Lachsforellen in dem Sinne gibt es nicht.
Dieses ist ein Verkaufsname für Regenbogenforellen. "Lachs" verkauft sich nun mal besser 
Und im Forellenpuff sind Regenbogenforellen eigentlich die normalen ...


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Moin

Könnte auch sein das sie muffig gewesen sind,weil sie in einem "schlechten" Wasser gelebt haben. 

Gibt ja auch Forellenteiche wo man immer mal wieder muffige fängt,oder sie in solchen gezüchtet wurden.

|wavey:


----------



## Benutzername. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Edit..................................


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Was mir beim lesen gleich ins Auge schoss : Was sind bei dir "normale" und was "Lachsforellen"
> 
> Lachsforellen in dem Sinne gibt es nicht.
> Dieses ist ein Verkaufsname für Regenbogenforellen. "Lachs" verkauft sich nun mal besser
> Und im Forellenpuff sind Regenbogenforellen eigentlich die normalen ...



Sind Lachsforellen nicht die Rotfleischigen?
Mir aber schon klar, das das nur vom Futter kommt...


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo,

tippe mal, das das eine ungesunde Kombination von Kraftfutter & Antibiotikum gewesen sein könnte ... das läßt Forellen entgleisen.


----------



## Benutzername. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Edit..................................


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo,

die beziehen ihre Fische auch nur .... und/aber dort beim Züchter passiert der Unfug.

Habe früher viel geräuchert ...und immer die Sonderangebote bzw. sehr günstigen Fische ...hatte diesen Mist.

Nun kann man sich ja fragen, was hat das zu bedeuten....|kopfkrat
Hättest mal einen Fisch zur Untersuchung bringen lassen müssen!


----------



## Benutzername. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Edit..................................


----------



## lausi97 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> tippe mal auf eine ungesunde Kombination von Kraftfutter & Antibiotikum ... das läßt Forellen entgleisen.



Vorsicht mit so einer Aussage,bitte.Nicht jeder der ne Fischzucht betreibt,ist ein böser!Ausserdem wirkt das Antibiotika bei Wassertemperaturen unter 8C° nicht wirklich!

Diese 3 Forellen hatten ganz einfach Laichanzatz ausgebildet und haben deswegen ihre ganze Futterenergie dahinein gesteckt!


----------



## Benutzername. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Edit..................................


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo,



> Vorsicht mit so einer Aussage,bitte.Nicht jeder der ne Fischzucht betreibt,ist ein böser!


WO habe ich geschrieben das jede Fischzucht das macht ? Bitte lese meine Beiträge und interpretiere nicht deine Meinung rein!



> Diese 3 Forellen hatten ganz einfach Laichanzatz ausgebildet und haben deswegen ihre ganze Futterenergie dahinein gesteckt!


 DU WARST DABEI?



> Ausserdem wirkt das Antibiotika bei Wassertemperaturen unter 8C° nicht wirklich!


 Klar die Fische sind ja auch in einer Woche aufgewachsen und haben sich daher nur bei unter 8 Grad entwickelt.



> Einen hab ich noch hier gefroren wo untersuchen lassen ?


 Ich würde beim Gesundheitsamt deines Kreises anfragen - dann muss man nicht raten - sondern weiss woran man ist.


----------



## Benutzername. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Edit..................................


----------



## lausi97 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



Benutzername. schrieb:


> Die hatten einen hammer dicken bauch
> Das kamm schon fast von allein aus den After raus der war so leicht geschwollen




Jap,kurz vor der Laiche!!!
Also eigentlich Reif zum Streifen,deswegen leidet da erheblich die Qualität.Die Fische stecken wie gesagt ihre ganze Energie ins Laichen,dann gibt es auch diese pilzigen oder labbrigen oder ausgemagerten(Milchner) Fische.Kannst aber bedenkenlos essen.Dem Betreiber mach da mal keinen Vorwurf,sehr wahrscheinlich ne grössere menge vom Züchter eingesetzt bekommen und nich uffjepasst.


----------



## lausi97 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> WO habe ich geschrieben das jede Fischzucht das macht ? Bitte lese meine Beiträge und interpretiere nicht deine Meinung rein!
> 
> ...




Ne aber seit 25 Jahren Fischwirt!!!!!


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo,



> sehr wahrscheinlich ne grössere menge vom Züchter eingesetzt bekommen und nich uffjepasst[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benutzername. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Edit..................................


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo,



> Ne aber seit 25 Jahren Fischwirt!!!!!


Und? Sehe hier jetzt erstmal keinen Vorteil aus deiner Tätigkeit, ausser das du soeben deinen Kollegen beschuldigt hast, den Forellenpuff übervorteilt zu haben ... zu lasten seiner Kundschaft!

Was du mir ja unterjubeln wolltest.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo,

ich finde, wenn , warum auch immer ich mit Lebensmittel nicht zufrieden bin, dann habe ich die Möglichkeit diese untersuchen zu lassen.

Wenn nix gefunden wird ist doch ok .... aber warum muss der Forellenpuffbesucher sich klaglos alles andrehen lassen?


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo,



> Wenn ihr nicht solche Grünschnäbel wärt,dann wüßtet ihr,das Laichfische nicht besonders schmackhaft sind.



Weil du dabei warst, weist du ja auch das es Laichfische waren!
Da ich hier nicht persönlich werde, wegen dem guten Ton, überlasse ich dich einfach mit deinen Vorurteilen dir selber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Macht das persönliche unter euch aus, nicht hier!
Sonst Verwarnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

An Dir lags nicht - Denn es gibt keine dummen Fragen,. nur dumme Antworten.......!


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Sorry...ich muss mich da auch noch mal einmischen...:g

1.: Lieber "Benutzername.": Lege Dir wirklich mal einen brauchbaren Benutzernamen zu, dann kommst Du irgendwie glaubwürdiger rüber...

2.: Salmoniden (Regenbogenforellen sind keine "Forellen") befinden sich jetzt in der Laichzeit, das heißt, jegliche Energie wird in die Erzeugung von Laichprodukten investiert. Dem Muskelgewebe wird Eiweiß entzogen und daher wird das Fleisch weich und "wabbelig". Die Fische sind voller Rogen oder Milch, das Fischfleisch nimmt an Qualität ab! Wer qualitativ hochwertige Forellen fangen möchte, sollte sein Angelgerät um diese Zeit in die Ecke stellen oder den Teichwirt fragen, ob er "triploidisierte" Forellen besetzt. Wenn er ja sagt, kannste angeln...#6

3.: Regenbogen"forellen" nehmen extrem schnell Gerüche und Geschmäcker des sie umgebenden Wassers auf, bereits kleinere Blaualgenbestände können den gesamten Besatz eines Teiches ungenießbar machen - schuld ist der Angelanlagenbetreiber oder sein Lieferant...

4.: Das Futter! Es gibt mittlerweile zahllose mehr oder weniger hochwertige Futtermittel auf dem Markt, und vom Futter hängt zu 99% der Geschmack und die Qualität des Endproduktes ab! Manch ein Teichwirt kauft "hauptsache billig" und das schmeckt man auch...

5.: Wer glaubt, man könnte an Forellenteichen Forellen fangen, der irrt....meistens....

Und auch ich bin staatlich geprüfter Fischwirt....

Gruß Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo brassenwürger,

vielen Dank für deinen, für mich, wirklich konstruktiven und hilfreichen Beitrag.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Was ich noch anmerken möchte, es kann auch bei den "besten" FoPu's passieren, das mal eine modrige Forelle dabei ist.

Kenne Teiche wo die Fische überwiegend modrig und ungeniessbar sind. Dort kommen die Fische aus Polen. Hab aber auch schon an einem Teich 150 Forellen gefangen und eine mordige dabei gehabt.

Kann also immer mal eine dabei sein.

Ansonsten hat Brassenwürger recht. Essen kann man die Fische normalerweise, aber Laichfische haben eben das labbrige, dünne Fleisch und sind nicht so gut zu essen/verwerten.


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Gern geschehen...

Ich kann´s halt nur nicht leiden, wenn sich manche Leute ohne Hintergrundwissen am "Forellenpuff" zur falschen Jahreszeit austoben und dann wegen der schlechten Qualität der Fische rumkotzen....

Winterzeit ist Salmonidenlaichzeit, das lernt man schon bei der Fischereiprüfung! Und wenn dann die übrigen Umstände auch nicht stimmen, braucht man sich über schlechte Fischqualität nicht zu wundern....


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo brassenwürger,



> Winterzeit ist Salmonidenlaichzeit, das lernt man schon bei der  Fischereiprüfung! Und wenn dann die übrigen Umstände auch nicht stimmen,  braucht man sich über schlechte Fischqualität nicht zu wundern....


Aber trotzdem ist man vor evt. "Schwarzen Schafen" nicht gefeit.


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo brassenwürger,
> 
> Aber trotzdem ist man vor evt. "Schwarzen Schafen" nicht gefeit.


 
Das ist natürlich wahr, ich musste während meiner Zeit als Fischwirt selbst Forellenteiche mit "ausgedienten" Laichfischen beliefern. Die waren groß und dick und das wollte ja schließlich jeder Angler fangen - große, dicke Forellen! Dass die recht übel geschmeckt haben, war da eher Nebensache....
Als Teichwirt weiß man, dass solche von Geschlechtshormonen überfluteten Fische im Frühjahr recht bald den Geist aufgeben, also verscheuert man sie lieber für kleines Geld an die Angelteichbesitzer, bevor sie ein paar Wochen später in der Abdeckertonne landen...
So ist das Geschäft...


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Bei den "Portionsforellen" gibt es die Probleme auch nicht. Ich angel auch gerne in der Winterzeit mal drauf und fange auch genug ohne Laich drinn.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo brassenwürger,

nochmals "Hut ab" für deine klaren Worte!


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo brassenwürger,
> 
> nochmals "Hut ab" für deine klaren Worte!


 
Warum auch um den heißen Brei herum reden? Jeder, der in kommerziellen Forellenteichen angelt, sollte sich bewusst sein, dass er nichts anderes tut, als nichtheimische, hochgezüchtete und mit Medikamenten und Antibiotika vollgestopfte Masttiere zu fangen, denen man die natürlichen Instinkte weitgehend weggezüchtet hat. Das ist halt so und jedem das seine....
Aber niemand darf dabei eine gleichbleibende Fleischqualität erwarten, da je nach Preis und Bedarf von allen möglichen Fischzüchtern zugekauft wird..
Das ist in etwa so, als würde man ein Stück Wald einzäunen, eine Horde Hausschweine reinscheuchen und die Jäger dürfen dann ihre Munition auf die verwirrten Tiere verschießen! Und dann beschwert man sich über wässriges Fleisch, das halt nicht so schmeckt wie das vom leckeren Überläufer, der in freier Wildbahn geschossen wurde...
Angelteiche sind sicher eine tolle Sache, um Fischereischein - Neulinge oder totale Anfänger an die Sache heranzuführen und ihnen die Angelei als solche näher zu bringen. Wer aber qulitativ hochwertige Speisefische fangen möchte, der sollte sich anderweitig orientieren...


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo Brassenwürger,

für das denken deiner Meinung zu 10 % wurde ich vorhin fast gesteinigt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



Benutzername. schrieb:


> jetzt wo ihr es schreibt leuchtet es mir ein das in so einen forellen teich nicht so forellen zu finden sind wie ich sie vom fischmarkt kenne, davon bin ich anfangs aber ausgegangen und jetzt wo ich höre das die mit medikamenten und son zeug vollgepumpt werden werde ich nie mehr dort angeln also werde ich mir den Fisch absofot wieder Frisch vom Markt kaufen dort hatte ich solche Probleme noch nie.
> 
> Trotzdem viel spass euch allen bei euren hobby


 
Die Forellen vom Markt sind die gleichen wie die im "Forellenpuff", das ist egal, ob geangelt oder gekauft!
Willst Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen, brauchst Du einen kleinen Bach mit Bachforellenbestand und Du lässt deinen kleinen Rapala Countdown oder deine Fliege in den nächsten Gumpen reintreiben...#6
Die Rotgetupfte, die dort fängst, garst Du mit Weißwein und frischen Kräutern in Alufolie im Backofen oder räucherst sie in Buchenrauch...dann weißt Du, was "Fisch" ist...
Leider ist das hierzulande nur den wenigsten vergönnt...


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo,

je näher die Eifel oder Sauerland, desto besser die Chance.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Wird aber wohl nur was mit Fischereischein


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



Benutzername. schrieb:


> Wo in Deutschland (Komme aus nähe neuss) kann ich denn "Frische saubere" Normale Forellen Fangen?


 
Schwierig....kenne mich in Deiner Gegend nicht so aus! Ich fahre hier an die Ostseeküste und versuche mein Glück auf Meerforellen. Das sieht mit denen bei Dir eher schlecht aus! Ich würde einfach mal diverse Angelanlagen ausprobieren, frei nach dem Motto: "Hier schmeckt es mir, hier bleibe ich!" Ich will ja auch nicht alle Forellenpuff´s schlecht machen...Manche Betriebe züchten ja noch selbst und andere kaufen Fische aus (zum Teil sehr guten) Betrieben in Dänemark...Du hast halt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...muss nicht überall so sein....


----------



## Wegberger (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*

Hallo,

aber eins muss dir klar sein ... je natürlicher die Umgebung desto mehr geht es Richtung angeln ;-)


----------



## Skipper47 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Schwierig....kenne mich in Deiner Gegend nicht so aus! Ich fahre hier an die Ostseeküste und versuche mein Glück auf Meerforellen. Das sieht mit denen bei Dir eher schlecht aus! Ich würde einfach mal diverse Angelanlagen ausprobieren, frei nach dem Motto: "Hier schmeckt es mir, hier bleibe ich!" Ich will ja auch nicht alle Forellenpuff´s schlecht machen...Manche Betriebe züchten ja noch selbst und andere kaufen Fische aus (zum Teil sehr guten) Betrieben in Dänemark...Du hast halt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...muss nicht überall so sein....



Danke Brassenwürger, endlich mal einer der sich auch auskennt.
Seit 28 Jahren habe ich meine Angelteiche und habe am Anfang​meine Forellen selbst gestreift und auch gezüchtet. Leider wurde von Jahr zu Jahr die Zucht immer teurer, (Verluste durch Reiher, Kormorane, Diebstahl und die explosionsartig steigenden Futterkosten)also  unrentabel. Ich hatte dann Mühe einen zuverlässigen Lieferanten zu finden der meinen Ansprüchen entsprach. d.h. die Fische sollten äusserlich aussehen wie eben eine gesunde Forelle aussehen muss.
Flossen o.k. und eine natürliche Farbe. Den Lieferanten habe ich gefunden aber trotzdem prüfe ich bei jeder Lieferung auch den Geschmack der Fische, d.h. ich gare immer 2 Forellen ohne Gewürze und wenn die mir schmecken, sind sie erst für den Besatz frei. Allerdings hat Qualität auch ihren Preis, den ich weitergeben muss. Fische aus Polen oder wo sie auch herkommen kosten nur die Hälfte. Wenn man also nur für
wenig Geld auf Quantität fischt, muss man sich nicht wundern
wenn es an Qualität fehlt. Also nicht direkt über alle schimpfen, sondern sich informieren und testen. Ich habe immer dort meine Fische gefangen wo sie auch geschmeckt haben.


----------



## zandernase (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forelle schmeckt komisch & kaum Fleisch drann ?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wird aber wohl nur was mit Fischereischein



und den scheint unser werter TE wohl nicht zu haben... so wie die Frage gestellt war. kam mir Anfangs schon komisch vor. UNd jetzt sind alle Beiträge von ihm "Edit............." #c

Gruß ZN

P.S. Mefos wären dann für ihn aber ne Möglichkeit. An der See kriegt er ja nen Tourischein. Wobei das so als Touri mit den Mefos warscheinlich auch nicht so einfach ist.


----------

